# Antrim Lake Species



## soulsurvivor79 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm heading up to Antrim today for the first time and am wondering what usually does good for trout down there, and if there is anything else worth catching besides trout.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

There might not even be any trout left. There are some decent bass in there. I've caught them upon cranks and plastics. There use to be decent catfish but I haven't tried to catch a catfish in there for years. There are other people upon this board that might be able to help you more.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

-Lots of Crappie and Blue Gill
-Carp (seen a few big ones pulled out)
-Smallmouth/Largemouth
-The occasional rainbow and golden trout (but the last poster is correct, by this point most have been pulled out, that being said on rare occasions you will see one caught months after the stocking)
-Catfish ( They say they stock them in there every other year )

-The state record Saugeye was caught there , but they are not stocked.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, went to Antrim about 3 times this past week. No luck at all with trout. Most get taken within a week to ten days. I havent had any luck there with anything other than panfish like bluegills and green sunfish.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

One thing that people never mention is the ridiculous population of rock bass. I always have luck catching rock bass here with my kids on live minnows suspended 2 ft off of the bottom with a floating jig head. This is usually mid summer though. As far as trout go, I saw quite a few darting from below the deck area chasing my rooster tails and actually hitting power baits.

I recommend bringing some rainbow trout colored lures, as we have next to no luck on anything but those colors for pulling bass.








[/URL]

Caught this guy there a few years back. Grabbed my bait and ran like hell.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

There's a hump in the northeast corner; check dnr's map for exact distance from the shore...


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I mentioned it in another thread, but I had some good luck with the bass in that NE corner about 2 weeks ago, was using a blue gill color red eye shad.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

so has anyone caught any nice crappies out of there i saw someone posted they are in there


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Years back they would bring the leftover catfish from the state fair to Antrim. Not sure if they still do?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

crappie55 said:


> so has anyone caught any nice crappies out of there i saw someone posted they are in there


Yes there in there, but like every other fish in that lake can be difficult to catch do to the water clarity. I know a couple of years ago someone from this site dropped artificial structure in there as part of a school project, I'm not sure where he dropped it , but if u can figure that out and it's close enough to cast to, I'm sure you'll find crappie all year long.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

The project where they dropped the artificial structure is close to shore but it's also where all the dogs go swimming, not an ideal spot.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> I have caught more fish in Central Ohio on a rainbow Mepps Aglia than on any other lure. A #2 or #3 is great on any appropriate water around here, especially that thing that flows right behind Antrim. I have also done some damage with hot pink rooster tails around that area.
> 
> There are all sorts of fish swimming around Antrim. It's just not that easy to get to the best of them.


Dressed or undressed hook?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Marlin. Really big marlin.


----------

